
NetBeans IDE 7.1 Released - Garbage
http://netbeans.org/community/releases/71/
======
czervik
I'm currently using 3 IDE's. IntelliJ for Java, Flash Builder (Eclipse) for
Flex, and NetBeans for PHP. I made an effort to switch to Eclipse for
everything a while back, but find NetBeans my favorite tool for PHP,
especially with the Zend Framework. I love the simple interface and it just
seems to figure things out for autocomplete, refactoring, etc. better than
anything I've tried for PHP. It's really nice to see Oracle continuing
development on it.

------
Chrix75
I've tried this version for Grails project. Integration for Groovy is less
efficient than STS (based upon Eclipse). Currently, the best stays IntelliJ.

------
toyg
I've tried 7.0 recently for a project requiring Jython 2.2 and it was a huge
fail (I ended up with eclipse+PyDev, which shine on that particular task). I
might give it another try, but I'm quite partial to IntelliJ for other stuff.

------
g3orge
I just use vim.

~~~
scanr
Hi g2orge. This is something I've always wanted to ask folk who just use vim
for writing Java code (assuming it is Java):

\- How do you refactor code?

\- How do you navigate code (e.g. Eclipse will let you click on a class and
it'll find the appropriate source file if available)?

\- Do you have a sense of whether using vim vs. an IDE affects your efficiency
or correctness?

\- Do you have an equivalent for things like autocomplete, intellisense,
organise imports etc.?

\- What are IDE users missing out by not using vim?

\- What kind of code do you write e.g. is it a small number of heavily
optimised classes or a large number of, say, feature driven classes?

~~~
Roboprog
Navigation? Use ctags to create a cross reference file for the editor. Press
ctrl-] to jump to definition, press ctrl-T go go _back_.

Having said that, I sometimes use vim for really quick edits to known code, or
use the vim plugin for NB, so I get familiar quick keystrokes AND all the
outline (navigator), javadoc, debugger and other windows available.

------
steipete
NetBeans is still around? If you don't want to use Eclipse, try IntelliJ.

~~~
rbanffy
Depending on what you are building, NetBeans is a great option. Its support
for J2ME is excellent, for instance. I also prefer it for JSP stuff. I have
used it to quickly cobble together Swing apps too and the new interface
builder seems interesting. Never really tried it with PHP or C, but it doesn't
look too bad. For Python an Django work, I like Emacs.

Like Tim said, Eclipse is overly and needlessly complicated.

As for IntelliJ, never bothered to try. It seems to have a very passionate
user base, but, from what I saw, I don't know why.

~~~
kingofspain
I use for it PHP and I really like it, especially with the Mercurial stuff
built-in. I've heard Jetbrains PHP IDE is better but of all the others I've
tried over the years, Netbeans is by far my favourite.

~~~
cburgas
I really like PHP Storm (from Jetbrains). It's fast, feature-rich and under
constant development. Couldn't recommend it more.

~~~
kingofspain
Heh, I haven't paid for an IDE since Turbo C but I've yet to hear a bad word
said against this one. If it doesn't suffer from the occasional memory
gobbling antics of Netbeans then I might treat myself to an early birthday
present.

~~~
wiradikusuma
You should! :) A couple of years ago I was skeptical, "Why would I pay that if
I can get something good for free (Eclipse)?" Once I tried it for 2 months
(now the trial only 30days), I couldnt help but buying the personal license.
just happen that they had discount on easter.

~~~
Roboprog
License? Did that change in v7? I've been running various 6.x versions of
NetBeans, and they were free.

~~~
moozeek
They're talking about PHP Storm from Jetbrains, Netbeans is still free.

